# Cheese flavor changing in fridge



## Vickivail98 (Sep 26, 2014)

Hello, I was so excited to have my first truly delicious Colby but after opening it and storing it in the fridge it's developing a very strong flavor. I opened it six days ago and the flavor is getting stronger and stronger each day. Is there a way to slow down or stop further flavor development once the cheese is unwaxed?


----------

